# NUTRO -- FDA Confirms Probe of NUTRO Pet Food Deaths, Illnesses



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*FDA Confirms Probe of NUTRO Pet Food Deaths, Illnesses*_ ConsumerAffairs.com_ April 20, 2009 by Lisa Wade McCormick http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/04/nutro_foia.html

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has confirmed that the agency is investigating NUTRO pet food, following a series of unexplained illnesses and deaths.


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Kris L. Christine said:


> *FDA Confirms Probe of NUTRO Pet Food Deaths, Illnesses*_ ConsumerAffairs.com_ April 20, 2009 by Lisa Wade McCormick http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/04/nutro_foia.html
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has confirmed that the agency is investigating NUTRO pet food, following a series of unexplained illnesses and deaths.


Wow...my sister used to feed both her dogs that brand. She switched about a year ago.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Carol,

Did your sister switch because her dogs were having problems? 

My Butter developed a problem last year when we started using dried chicken round treats (Made in China) in trying to train him to stay in the kennel alone.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

There have been some lengthy discussions relative this issue. It's untrue. NUTRO is not being investigated by FDA. Consumeraffairs.com reported this because the FDA said they did not comment on anyone that was under investigation. Consumeraffairs took that to mean they were under investigation. I have spoken with the FDA and NUTRO personally. Both have assured me they NUTRO is not under investigation. I have a personal investment in that, I feed 45 working dogs NUTRO. So as you can imagine, when I first became aware of this issue I was quite concerned. 

Edited to add this link; http://www.fda.gov/cvm/NutroProducts.htm

DFrost


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

David,

Thank you so much for posting that link. I have several friends who feed their dogs NUTRO and was quite alarmed when my local pet shop sent out a notice this morning with the link to the Consumer Affairs article. 

One would assume that Consumer Affairs and Lisa Wade McCormick would add the FDA link to their article.

Kris


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Kris L. Christine said:


> Carol,
> 
> Did your sister switch because her dogs were having problems?
> 
> My Butter developed a problem last year when we started using dried chicken round treats (Made in China) in trying to train him to stay in the kennel alone.


She had both her dogs on Nutro for many years. Her Jack Russel had no issues at all and the rescue dog (Pitbull Mix) had some diarreaha and skin allergies. She switched just because they raised their prices. I showed her the link and now she thinks maybe that was the reason her rescue dog had issues. But overall no serious problems.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I use NUTRO from time to time and have had NO issues with the product. Lamb and Rice is used for both the Bouviers and Border Collies. I also use the Diamond products without issue.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was in charge of dog food for our 21 dog K9 Unit we switched from a few different premium dog foods to Nutro . We've been using it for several years now . We also feed our new PSD candidates Nutro so that adds up to quite a few dogs that we've fed Nutro (Large Breed Adult) . 

There are always some dogs that don't do well with certain dogs foods for whatever reasons . With Nutro I've seen the fewest number of dogs having problems in my 12 years on the K9 Unit . I've fed both my PSD's Nutro and my hunting Lab with no problems .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a link to the follow-up article:

*Feds Deny NUTRO Investigation; Witnesses Say Otherwise *_ConsumerAffairs.com_ April 29, 2009 by Lisa Wade McCormick http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/04/nutro_foia03.html
*Consumers Still Hoping for Action on Their Pets' Death and Illnesses*

"A division of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) had denied that it is investigating NUTRO,.........

.....consumers who fed their dogs NUTRO have confirmed that FDA inspectors came to their homes investigating their pets' death. And the FDA is still refusing to release information about NUTRO, saying that to do so could hamper law enforcement efforts."


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

FDA investigates many things. There is a world of difference in an investigation of a dead dog that was fed NUTRO and an investigation of NUTRO. Consumeraffairs often goes off half-cocked. It is not affilliated with the reputable Consumer Reports. It's nothing more than a hack blog. People are free to believe what the want and of course hype draws attention while truth often suffers. I know I've researched it enough to be comfortable that my program is not jeopardy. I'm fortunate (in a sense) that a main NUTRO plant is in my little hometown. It's given me a warm fuzzy anyway, that what they tell me, supported by what the FDA has told me, that there is no investigation. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, as David points out, this is the third or fourth thread about this. If we get any new news, though, it'll be posted.


----------

